# CL Lathe Find



## MattM (Jan 26, 2017)

Here's a great deal and only $1,000.00:

http://medford.craigslist.org/tls/5974749318.html


----------



## chips&more (Jan 26, 2017)

Somebody took a wrong turn and missed the scrap yard. But save the legs


----------



## MattM (Jan 26, 2017)

With a little cleanup and paint, maybe scrape the ways, and you would have a $200.00 machine.


----------



## wawoodman (Jan 26, 2017)

That's about the most expensive boat anchor I've seen!


----------



## MattM (Jan 26, 2017)

If you want it I can go take a look and send you better pics.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 26, 2017)

MattM said:


> If you want it I can go take a look and send you better pics.


Only if they knock off one of them zeros on the price!


----------



## talvare (Jan 26, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Only if they knock off one of them zeros on the price!



You're pretty generous Ken. He'd have to take ALL the zero's off for me !

Ted


----------



## Quattroclick (Jan 26, 2017)

A few minutes with a sand blaster and a fire hose and she'll be just like new!


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 27, 2017)

wawoodman said:


> That's about the most expensive boat anchor I've seen!


Oh man, I'd give a 1000 bucks if any one here could actually roll that boat anchor off the side of their boat!


----------



## mcostello (Jan 27, 2017)

He has managed to make a collection of parts that is such that not one piece is useable or needed by Me. And I fix some pretty gnarly things.


----------



## higgite (Jan 27, 2017)

You shoulda seen it before he cleaned it up.

Tom


----------



## MattM (Jan 27, 2017)

I just checked.  It's still available.  Better grab it before it's gone...


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 27, 2017)

He may have thought it needed to to grow and flourish. So he kept it happily in the sun and rain. And grow it did! So many wonderful, colourful rust leaves.


----------



## MattM (Jan 27, 2017)

Maybe he was huping it would grow into a 10EE


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 27, 2017)

Don't forget to click on the "best of" on the bottom of the Craigs List page!


----------



## willthedancer (Jan 27, 2017)

I dunno, knock a zero off and I might tackle it. It'd be a long term project though.................................................


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 27, 2017)

Awww. You ruined the streak of terribly dry humour.


----------



## willthedancer (Jan 27, 2017)

sincerely sorry about that. Please continue.


----------



## Reeltor (Jan 27, 2017)

You guys are really hard on this fine example of engineering.  I don't see the problem, some bondo, a little rattle can rust-oleum and it will be good as new.  Ready for it's second hundred years of use


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 27, 2017)

Reeltor said:


> You guys are really hard on this fine example of engineering.  I don't see the problem, some bondo, a little rattle can rust-oleum and it will be good as new.  Ready for it's second hundred years of use


Oh god, bondo...


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 27, 2017)

I wonder if it's a Star?  or a very old SB? Why did he shoot it at night? Too ugly for daytime?
MS


----------



## MattM (Jan 27, 2017)

I just sent him an email asking what make and model.  And I offered him $100.00.  Firm.  Here is his reply, "
I couldn't let it go for that price the attachments alone are worth 10x $100.00 but thank you for the reply".


----------



## wmgeorge (Jan 27, 2017)

I just asked him if it ran and whats his bottom dollar.  I think with a little time and maybe a $1000 or perhaps $2000 you could have a nice working lathe.


----------



## MattM (Jan 27, 2017)

You trying to buy it out from under me?

He told me it is a South Bend.

I mean a South Bend?  This could be BIG.

I'm thinking on going down there tomorrow and waving five C-notes in his face. 

I'd go higher for a South Bend but The Wife says she needs another dozen shoes.


----------



## higgite (Jan 27, 2017)

Is South Bend rust worth more than other rust?

Tom


----------



## MattM (Jan 27, 2017)

higgite said:


> Is South Bend rust worth more than other rust?
> 
> Tom



Yes, most certainly, this is American rust, not Taiwan (Grizzle) rust.

I just hope one of you guys don't get there before me.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 28, 2017)

Don't get into a bidding war over that rust-bucket, is my advice.  It might have sat outside for years.  Deep pitting everywhere. No thanks. 
MS


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 28, 2017)

MattM said:


> I just checked.  It's still available.  Better grab it before it's gone...



 There's a very good reason for that, it's too much money. I wouldn't pay over 300 for that.

 "Billy G"


----------



## MattM (Jan 28, 2017)

But it's a genuine American made South Bend and the owner says the parts are worth more than a thousand.

If I didn't have to sweep out my shop today I'd be down there waving C-notes.  I just hope no one buys it out from under me.


----------



## mcostello (Jan 28, 2017)

It is not rust pits, it's naturally occurring oil retention holes similar to flaking installed by Mother Nature saving the owner the hassle of learning another skill. His other skill is ruining machinery, He has got His Masters degree in that already.


----------



## Reeltor (Jan 28, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> I wonder if it's a Star?  or a very old SB? Why did he shoot it at night? Too ugly for daytime?
> MS


Too ugly???  In the one photo of the bed ways he is showing it's fine (old world? or rare? ) patina.  Ya know that costs extra, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and remember that you add at least one 0 if not 2 0's to the price for the rare accessories.  In actuality he probably took the photos at night so that we couldn't see his other fabulous machine tools that he just can't part with yet and didn't want to field hundreds of phone calls on.


----------



## MattM (Jan 28, 2017)

It's akin to seeing an old hit and miss engine rusting away as "yard art".  Makes me want to ralph.

Some rescue dogs and cats.  I rescue old iron.  (When possible.)


----------



## Reddinr (Jan 28, 2017)

The legs look like they are in good shape.  How much for the legs?   He should part it out and make a killing.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 28, 2017)

My apologies to you Matt. My post was my opinion. It's your money not ours and we can't put a price on what makes you happy, only you can. I have to be the only guy here that paid a grand for a Machinerys' Handbook. It was a pristine Edition #!.

 "Billy G"


----------



## MattM (Jan 28, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> My apologies to you Matt. My post was my opinion. It's your money not ours and we can't put a price on what makes you happy, only you can. I have to be the only guy here that paid a grand for a Machinerys' Handbook. It was a pristine Edition #!.
> 
> "Billy G"


No apologies necessary, I certainly did not take the least bit of offense.

I am not in any way even thinking about considering perhaps, maybe paying $1,000.00 for that refugee from the scrap yard.  I'm just having fun thinking anyone would ask that much for that pile of rust.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 28, 2017)

It's buyer beware Matt. At times you find a good deal on ebay until you see shipping is $40.00 for something that is only $10.00. It happens all too often.

 "Billy G"


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 28, 2017)

Those photos look like they were taken at the bottom of Boston Harbor. Who's the seller, Bob Ballard?


----------



## MattM (Jan 28, 2017)

Could this possibly be the lathe out of the Titanic machine shop?

Might be big.


----------



## British Steel (Jan 29, 2017)

Not the Titanic, the handwheels are all calibrated in Cubits so it was an older boat, probably built to carry livestock in pairs - if it's the original Tubal Cain's lathe, he's seriously underpriced it.

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Feb 7, 2017)

It was very hard for me to not go over the mountain and give that idiot a club upside the head
then I realized that popping a balloon wasn't worth the gas money .......


----------



## MattM (Feb 7, 2017)

I asked if he was willing to part it out.  No reply.  Maybe he sold it?


----------



## MattM (Feb 9, 2017)

Can you believe it?  This piece of beautiful American machinery is still available and at the same low price.  I'd be down there tomorrow if I didn't have to________.  (Fill in the blanks.)


----------

